# Trader Vic's



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I had the best rib eye I've ever tasted at Trader Vic's last night. You could cut the meat with a fork. It was perfectly cooked and seasoned and just wonderful. Danielle had the duck with moo-shoo pancakes and plum sauce. They brought her a whole duck and even took it off the bones for her without asking. The Mai Tai was delicious as was the Samoan Fogcutter I had after the Mai Tai. Also, the crab rangoon was the best I've ever had. Trader Vic's is AWESOME!!

Check out the website for one near you.

http://www.tradervicspaloalto.com


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

Which trader vic did you go to? been to the one in chicago and my wife drank them dry on ....my ty's...they had buy one get one free that night...


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

beamish said:


> Which trader vic did you go to? been to the one in chicago and my wife drank them dry on ....my ty's...they had buy one get one free that night...


The one in Palo Alto, CA. :tu

After dinner I washed it down with some scotch and a J21 at our other shop in Menlo Park.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

beamish said:


> Which trader vic did you go to? been to the one in chicago and my wife drank them dry on ....my ty's...they had buy one get one free that night...


Where is the one in Chicago now? Last I heard of them they'd been booted from the Palmer House when it shut down for a rehab a few years ago.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

M1903A1 said:


> Where is the one in Chicago now? Last I heard of them they'd been booted from the Palmer House when it shut down for a rehab a few years ago.


Have not been out there in about 6 or 7 years,so I dont know,I think that was the first trader vic ? someone told me...


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

I'll have to give it a try.


----------

